# 1950 Electric TOY IH TD-24 CRAWLER TRACTOR Working!!!



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Boy does that bring back memories!!!!
I had one with the bulldozer blade and I made a lowboy trailer to try to load it on.
We would let the neighbor kids try to beat the time for loading.
We also would dump out shelled corn on the linoleum floor and shove it around.
The original ad showed it out in a sandbox making roads etc.
But when you read the fine print, "DO NOT RUN IN SAND" was the instruction.


----------

